# Almost lost a hand!



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Well, I went down to my US mailbox today and even though I knew this was coming I almost lost a hand!
I was walking to the truck and the box was smoking! I tossed it in the air and BAM! Cardboard pieces and ash everywhere. On the ground landed these 5 beauties and a little extra!
Thanks @TexaSmoke
These will all get viking funerals. One possibly tonight...if Lee will let me light up inside again...


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice Tex. @Matt_21 will take care of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

My first experience with all of these. All ones I've wanted to try.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Well, I went down to my US mailbox today and even though I knew this was coming I almost lost a hand!
> I was walking to the truck and the box was smoking! I tossed it in the air and BAM! Cardboard pieces and ash everywhere. On the ground landed these 5 beauties and a little extra!
> Thanks @TexaSmoke
> These will all get viking funerals. One possibly tonight...if Lee will let me light up inside again...


Those are all horrible; send them here and I'll prevent you from experiencing that... :wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Very nice Tex. @Matt_21 will take care of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How could I pass up the opportunity to bomb a Canadian on American soil? That's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Those are all horrible; send them here and I'll prevent you from experiencing that... :wink2:


Sorry man, I'll try most anything once.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Sorry man, I'll try most anything once.


Those RoMas are soooo good, and the rest aren't half bad, either, hahaha. You'll enjoy them all, I have no doubt.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A+ Tyson is on a roll!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice shootin tex.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Bombs landing everywhere tonight! Nice hit @TexaSmoke!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Tyson !


----------

